# PSI economy chucks--Good, bad, decent?



## railrider1920 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi folks,
I'm thinking about getting one of these chucks:

Utility Grip 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418C.html

Mini Grip 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck System: includes 3 sets of jaws
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CMG3C.html

I just edited this. I had the wrong link there. 

I know that some people here might suggest the Nova or Barracuda. Honestly, I can't justify spending that much money on a tool that I may not use that much. I'd like to get a chuck to turn small bowls, small boxes (is it still a box if it is round?) and things like that. 

Of the two chucks above, would one be better that the other? Is the extra set of jaws on the mini grip be worth the couple extra bucks over the utility grip? 

Do you have one of these? Think it's a good beginners chuck?

If I was to get a Jet mini later on, would either of these fit it?

I may be away from a computer for a little while. If there are any questions, I'll answer them ASAP

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 26, 2008)

I have the Barracuda (the lever-action one) and I don't personally see the difference in the price to be that much of a jump. I use the 'Cuda to drill my pen blanks on the lathe, and I highly recommend you try the same. While it's not "easier" per se, than using a drill press, it is much easier to get a dead-center hole and it saved me from having to buy a drill press. I think the main difference between the Utility grip and the 'Cuda is that the 'Cuda comes with more jaws, one of which is the pin jaws that you would use for drilling pen blanks.

Anyhow, I would guess the Utility grip to be a well made chuck. I have NO problems with my 'Cuda. It's a very well made chuck.


----------



## hehndc (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with Redfishsc.  I have had my barracuda chuck for three problem years.  I could not justify spending more.  I am sure you will be pleased.

Steve


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2008)

I had one of the Utility chucks (first one listed) and still have two Barracudas. I'd still have the other, but I let it go with my old lathe. I've had problems getting a SN2 that had no runout, so for now all of my future chucks will come from PSI... actually purchased from Woodturningz.


----------



## railrider1920 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts on the chucks.



alamocdc said:


> I've had problems getting a SN2 that had no runout, so for now all of my future chucks will come from PSI... actually purchased from Woodturningz.



What is a SN2?
Billy, When you were using the economy chuck, did it work ok for you? Were you happy with it?

Edit here: I had the wrong link in my first post. Both links were to the same chuck. Now it's right.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 26, 2008)

railrider1920 said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm thinking about getting one of these chucks:
> 
> Utility Grip 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws
> ...



I have both of these chucks (I have two of the 3418's plus the jumbo jaws for bowls) and they are the only ones I use... except for the tommy bars being a little cumbersome to work with.. (you could really use a third hand sometimes), I find them to be very good chucks.  I don't know anything about the Nova or Barracuda since have never used them.  

Other than the single key on the Nova and Barracuda (and I'm not sure that both use the single key), I don't see that you would necessarily have enough improvement to justifiy additional expense.... but keep in mind, I tend to be very close to my money.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 26, 2008)

redfishsc said:


> I have the Barracuda (the lever-action one) and I don't personally see the difference in the price to be that much of a jump. I use the 'Cuda to drill my pen blanks on the lathe, and I highly recommend you try the same. While it's not "easier" per se, than using a drill press, it is much easier to get a dead-center hole and it saved me from having to buy a drill press. I think the main difference between the Utility grip and the 'Cuda is that the 'Cuda comes with more jaws, one of which is the pin jaws that you would use for drilling pen blanks.
> 
> Anyhow, I would guess the Utility grip to be a well made chuck. I have NO problems with my 'Cuda. It's a very well made chuck.



I don't know if it was the first or second of the 3418's I bought, but one of them came with 3 sets of jaws.. in the near future, I plan to try to pick up another body so I can set up so I don't have to change jaws so often.


----------



## bdonald (Aug 26, 2008)

railrider1920 said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm thinking about getting one of these chucks:
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I have the utility chuck (my very first chuck) and bought the cole jaws for it for holding the outside of the bowl while turning off the tenons and such.  It's a very nice chuck, and comes with both the 3/4 x 16 and 1 x 8 threaded insert, so you shouldnt have a problem when changing over lathes, unless you go to something that has other than those two threadings.  I also bought the SN2, and now the utility chuck is relegated to just being used for the cole jaws, mainly because of the one hand key operation of the SN2 and not having to change jaws over, which is actually nice when I dont have to search for an allen wrench to change the jaws over, being the lazy SOB that I am .  The Utility 4 served me well though, and it would not have broke my heart if I didnt get the deal of a lifetime on the SN2 and still had to use it.  I would go with the extra jaws if you can swing it now, as you never know when they will come in handy in future turning endeavors.  Granted, I'm a novice turner and may be missing some of the finer benefits of the more expensive chucks, but for bowls up to 8 inches (so far), boxes, etc, the chuck never failed me, and is still considered money well spent.  Just my .02

Bob


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2008)

The SN2 is a SuperNova 2. Yes, the utility chuck worked well for me. That's why I said I'd still have it if I hadn't let it go with my old lathe. Great chuck for the money. Especially when it goes on sale (which it does a few times a year) for about $60.


----------



## KenV (Aug 26, 2008)

You may want to check at Amazon.com -- some of the PSI gear is discounted there and you can save enough to pay the shipping and perhaps more.   Same gear and same source, just less $$$$


----------



## marcruby (Aug 26, 2008)

The only issue I have with those is that they are limited to 3/4x8 and 1x8 lathes.  If you ever move upt to a larger lathe - in the 1-1/4x8 range you will need to get new chucks.  With the more expensive chucks you can replace the thread insert and get more jaw options.

But from a usefulness standpoint those chucks should be satisfactory.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

I have one, I forget which, and it does a nice job. The only issue I've had with it is that the tightening rods are soft metal and I broke one. I replaced it with an old 3/8th inch drill bit in a cocobolo handle and haven't had any more problems.


----------



## rb765 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Chuck*

I'm kinda new to turning and have one of these and I am very happy with it.  I don't have anything to compare it to, but it works great.  Only two things bother me about this chuck.  One is I do not have a wrench large enough to loosen the chuck from the lathe, making removal a pain sometimes, and second, tightening the chuck seems counter-intuitive because the chuck is made to tighten against the rotation so it does not come loose while turning.  This is probably the case with all of them, but it takes some getting used to.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2008)

rb765 said:


> I'm kinda new to turning and have one of these and I am very happy with it. I don't have anything to compare it to, but it works great. Only two things bother me about this chuck. One is I do not have a wrench large enough to loosen the chuck from the lathe, making removal a pain sometimes, and second, tightening the chuck seems counter-intuitive because the chuck is made to tighten against the rotation so it does not come loose while turning. This is probably the case with all of them, but it takes some getting used to.


 

Think about this for a moment!

If you get a "catch" and the chuck can LOOSEN from the catch, it will spin off the lathe --- VERY QUICKLY!!  AND PAINFULLY when it hits you!

So, yes, they all tighten when you get a catch.

Of course, if you NEVER get a catch, this will never be important to YOU>
It remains important to ME!!!!!


----------



## railrider1920 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I did find one of them on amazon with an additional set of jaws. I'll be going through them for the chuck. Too bad they don't sell pen kits there :biggrin:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have both the CMG3 mini chuck and the new Barracuda 4 from PSI.
Both are excellent and both exceed the competition in value considering that all jaws are included.
The mini has tommy bars which some people do not like. I consider their use only a very minor problem. No problem at all, really. The one-hand key operation is convenient.
The Cudda 4 easily handles many small items as well as large. My mini has been relegated to a sorta back up status but I wouldn't get rid of it for anything.

Edit: per and earlier comment; adapters are available for the chucks to fit most, maybe all, lathe spindles. The PSI versions are about $15.00, others on the market run up to $60.00.


----------



## markgum (Aug 26, 2008)

I got the Nova2 for my Jet mini.  I like it.  one handle to open/close the jaws and I have picked up the pin jaws for holding tiny things.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 26, 2008)

I have used a SuperNova2 before, and used it a LOT--- it did not belong to me but the shop foreman of the cabinet shop I worked at. It is a very well made chuck. 


However, that being said, AND after using it alongside the PSI 'Cuda, I'd still buy the 'Cuda. 

The Barracuda line seems to me to have every bit of the accuracy and dependability we want, and they come included with nearly all the jaws you'll need.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Barracuda 2 and absolutely love it , it came with 4 jaw sets in a molded case . I use it for almost all my turnings now from pens to small bowls .
I got it from Amazon for about $150 shipped


----------



## tommyd (Aug 26, 2008)

Iv'e had one for about 2yrs now works great only problem Iv'e had are the screws holding the jaws on the hex hole rounds out and is hard to tighten down and the rods ues to tighten the jwas broke on me twice and had to grind them down to fit holes .would suggest if your going to use them a lot to get a better one.


----------



## railrider1920 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I finally made it back from New Orleans. Thanks for the suggestions and comments on the chuck, good and bad. I haven't gotten one yet. I'll check out amazon for a chuck before I get it right from PSI or grizzly or where ever I get one from.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 31, 2008)

marcruby said:


> The only issue I have with those is that they are limited to 3/4x8 and 1x8 lathes. If you ever move upt to a larger lathe - in the 1-1/4x8 range you will need to get new chucks. With the more expensive chucks you can replace the thread insert and get more jaw options.


 
Marc, I recently got a Jet 1642 and thought that I would have to get a new chuck as my Baracuda did not fit the 1642. After talking with some guys at my turning club and doing a bit of research I found I could get a spindle adaptor. The spindle adaptor has a female 1 1/4" x 8 and a male 1" x 8. Now I am able to mount my Baracuda on my Jet 1642.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KIADBS

$20 for a spindle adaptor was a lot cheaper than buying a new chuck :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 31, 2008)

One last thought about which to buy . When I first started to think about which chuck to buy I was going to get the Utility chuck from PSI because I don't have allot of money to spend on things like this and thought "This will do all the things that I want it to do" and it probably would have been enough at that time and I could always buy more jaws . After talking it over with the CFO (the LOML) she convinced me to go for the Barracuda 2 and she figured it this way , The utility chuck costs $90 and comes with the #1 and #2 jaws , then I will want to turn some 6" or bigger bowls so I'll need the #3 jaws and I might need Pin jaws for doing Vases and such so the $90 chuck is now at $130 and at the time the Barracuda 2 was selling for 149.99 W/free shipping from amazon and it also came with the screw chuck adapter and THE CASE (VERY important in my shop , a pile for everything and everything in it's pile) so I was only spending an extra $20 and getting a full blown chuck system with all 4 sets of jaws (which I have used all 4 at different times) and A CASE !!! (so after 6 months I still can find all the pieces). 
The price is now $168.99 still with free shipping , only $18 more , so you are still ahead of the game in price (jaws are $20 each extra set) , and you'll have a case to keep it all in .
The other thing that at the time didn't seem to matter was it is a KEY operated chuck and the Utility chuck uses Tommy bars , might not seem like a big deal but the convenience that the key chuck has is important in that it leaves one hand free to hold the thing you want chuck while tightening with the other hand , not a real big deal but it is very handy .


----------



## marcruby (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually, I have a spindle adapter to go from my 1642 to the 1220, since I added the small lathe for convenience.  To be honest, I don't like it.  It pushes the chucks out another inch or so and that seems to make it easier to get vibration since the 1642 chucks are heavier. I'll probably wind up buying a wee chuck set for the mini.

Fortunately, the Robust 25" American Beauty still takes 1.25x8 threads.

Marc 



VisExp said:


> Marc, I recently got a Jet 1642 and thought that I would have to get a new chuck as my Baracuda did not fit the 1642. After talking with some guys at my turning club and doing a bit of research I found I could get a spindle adaptor. The spindle adaptor has a female 1 1/4" x 8 and a male 1" x 8. Now I am able to mount my Baracuda on my Jet 1642.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KIADBS
> 
> $20 for a spindle adaptor was a lot cheaper than buying a new chuck :biggrin:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 1, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Actually, I have a spindle adapter to go from my 1642 to the 1220, since I added the small lathe for convenience.  To be honest, I don't like it.  It pushes the chucks out another inch or so and that seems to make it easier to get vibration since the 1642 chucks are heavier. I'll probably wind up buying a wee chuck set for the mini.
> 
> Fortunately, the Robust 25" American Beauty still takes 1.25x8 threads.
> 
> Marc



You said, in part, "...seems to make it easier to get vibration..."
Seems to????
What does that mean? Do you get vibration or not?
I have used adapters extensively with no difficulty or vibration. And, many, many people also do. I believe you are injecting an imaginary fear into the equation. Adapters help make lathes and chucks more versatile. Very useful.


----------



## broitblat (Sep 1, 2008)

I have the utility chuck and have been pretty happy with, but then it doesn't get a huge about of work.  I've probably done 15-20 projects on it (bowls, candlesticks, etc.).

  -Barry


----------



## marcruby (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there some reason you want a fight?.  Yes I do experience vibration as I run up at high speeds.  Since the small lathe and the chuck both work fine in other circumstances it would SEEM reasonable to think the adaptor is at fault.  I'm not talking about walk-across the floor vibration, just a slight hum and unsteadiness.  I've talked with other turners who have had similar problems.  But until I put a chuck made for that size lathe on it I won't make sweeping statements.  Your mileage may vary, but what reason would I have to 'inject fear' into this discussion?  Let's leave this thread in peace.

Marc



Rifleman1776 said:


> What does that mean? Do you get vibration or not?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 1, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Is there some reason you want a fight?.  Yes I do experience vibration as I run up at high speeds.  Since the small lathe and the chuck both work fine in other circumstances it would SEEM reasonable to think the adaptor is at fault.  I'm not talking about walk-across the floor vibration, just a slight hum and unsteadiness.  I've talked with other turners who have had similar problems.  But until I put a chuck made for that size lathe on it I won't make sweeping statements.  Your mileage may vary, but what reason would I have to 'inject fear' into this discussion?  Let's leave this thread in peace.
> 
> Marc



No fight. You wrote something unclear.
Continuing the 'fight' from what you wrote above. I suggest that the vibration is caused by your particular adapters. Not adapters in general. I have used several adapters on two lathes and none have ever caused vibration. They adapt. That's all they do and they do it fine. Many are sold and used happily. I suggest that would not be the case if vibration were a fact of life with them.  FWIW, one is custom made by a local machinist, two are from Grizzly and one is PSI. I have never been eager to spend the $60.00 required to buy a Oneway version.
Making negative statements about a tool can create ("inject") fear of that type of tool to those who have no previous experience with them and are considering purchasing. I ask the same question: Why would you do that?


----------



## leehljp (Sep 1, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Yes I do experience vibration as I run up at high speeds.  Since the small lathe and the chuck both work fine in other circumstances it would SEEM reasonable to think the adaptor is at fault.
> Marc



While it could be the adapter, it could also be the lathe itself. Adapters often "seat" at different points than chucks, . . . and chucks of different size each seat differently, IMO. What is critical for proper seating is the machining of the lathe on the threads as well as the back plate. Most chucks "seat" on the back plate at a different point than adapters. This mis-machined backplate caused minor vibration and runout problems for me at first, until I learned the root cause. The cure for me was observation, testing (for runout) and action (fixing).


----------



## marcruby (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm sorry, but apparently you have fearfulness and thoughtfulness confused.  I'm simply stating my experience and that of some folks I know.  

If I buy a cheaper chuck with limited jaws and have to have adapters made as well it quickly costs more than the cost of a 'better' chuck.  The Nova midi only costs $120 and takes all of my jaws.  To my mind buying the slightly more expensive chuck so that I can meet the full range of my needs is a very good idea.  That's not fearfulness, but good sense.  

Which gets back to my point, the cheaper chucks trade cost against flexibility, and maybe quality.  If your only ever going to own a small lathe than you should make one decision.  If you expect to have a shop with several, you make another.  Or I do, anyway.

To be honest, I made exactly the same mistake, not planning, when I bought the 1642.  I knew I was going to by a big lathe one day (I thought Oneway at the time), but cheaped out and bought Nova chucks because they were, well, cheaper.  This spring I got stuck accepting a job when all my chucks were in use.  A BIG job.  The only big chuck I could get right away was the Oneway Stronghold.  I was amazed at how much better machined it was than the Nova's.  (And now I hear that the Vivmarc 5-1/2 is even better.)  So the stronghold is now my go to chuck on the 1642 and I wish I'd bought them all along.  So the important question when you're buying chucks isn't 'how little can I spend and get a decent chuck' but 'what do I expect to be doing in 3 years?'



Rifleman1776 said:


> Making negative statements about a tool can create ("inject") fear of that type of tool to those who have no previous experience with them and are considering purchasing. I ask the same question: Why would you do that?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 1, 2008)

marcruby said:


> The only issue I have with those is that they are limited to 3/4x8 and 1x8 lathes.  If you ever move upt to a larger lathe - in the 1-1/4x8 range you will need to get new chucks.  With the more expensive chucks you can replace the thread insert and get more jaw options.
> 
> But from a usefulness standpoint those chucks should be satisfactory.



Actually, both of my PSI chucks have an insert screwed into the body that can be interchanged... I think the body is threaded at 1-1/4 x 8. (I may be in error on this, but I know the insert in the body screws out to interchange with the inserts... )


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 1, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> I have one, I forget which, and it does a nice job. The only issue I've had with it is that the tightening rods are soft metal and I broke one. I replaced it with an old 3/8th inch drill bit in a cocobolo handle and haven't had any more problems.



I haven't broken the tommy bars on the 3418 yet, but good to know about the 3/8 drill bit if I ever do... I have four of the bars since I bought two of the chucks.... but I've broken both of the tommy bars on the um3g... I had a couple of old screwdrivers that fit the holes and cut them off to make new bars... works fine.


----------

